
Show HN: Senu – private, secondary phone numbers for online use - akosp
https://senu.app
======
akosp
We've got increasingly worried about giving away my personal phone number for
all the online services out there. These services often handle phone numbers
carelessly or they willingly misuse this information for other purposes (like
building social graphs).

In addition, when your personal phone number inevitably leaks, fraudsters
often use this information to hijack sms messages and take over your online
accounts.

So, we created Senu. Senu provides you secure, private phone numbers you can
use for your online accounts. Incoming text messages arrive to your phone in
the form of secure push notifications. You keep your personal number safe.
Also, as an added convenience feature, authentication codes are automatically
recognized in incoming messages, and are offered in the UI for copy and paste.

Senu does not require your real email address or phone number to sign up.
Install the app, start it and that's it: your phone is the key to your
account. This way your Senu account is not tied to your email/personal number,
meaning even if those get compromised, attackers cannot take over your Senu
numbers.

Please let us know what you think!

------
cerberusss
Vey interesting, especially now that big websites such as Twitter force you to
give your phone number. Others coerce you in not-so-subtle ways ("because of
security!!1!" \-- Facebook). No matter that sooner or later, criminals will
have them.

I'm looking forward to Senu expanding outside the US.

~~~
akosp
Absolutely. I received a message a couple of days ago from IDNotify (an
identity monitoring service) that my phone number has been found in a public
database. And the troubling part is that I can't really do much about it, as
changing my primary, personal phone number to something else is not feasible.

------
HalfYawn
While I encourage services like these, I'm very nervous about their own
security. I'm looking forward for a big player to enter this market. Maybe
Twilio?

~~~
akosp
Totally understand, and thank you for the feedback! Do you think that there is
anything that would help building up trust? More details on how Senu works?
Details on the background of the team? A technical whitepaper? Something else?

